# Geschwindigkeit eines USB-Sticks?



## C4D_Joe (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir einen 1GB USB-Stick gekauft, von dem es von Herstellerseite aus heißt, man könne ihn mit bis zu 25 MB/s beschreiben.
Beim Versuch, einen Ordner mit MP3-Stücken (insg. ~100MB) auf den Stick zu speichern, musste ich feststellen, dass das Kopieren recht lange gebraucht hat, nicht nur 4sek, wie man ja aus der angegebenen Geschwindigkeit schließen könnte.

a) Woran könnte das liegen? (Das Mainboard unterstützt USB 2.0 und ist auch aktiviert)
b) Wie kann ich die Geschwindigkeit evtl. erhöhen?
c) Gibt es ein Programm, um Transferraten zu messen?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Joe


----------



## Alex Duschek (5. Februar 2006)

Naja,das ist eben nur ein theoretischer Wert,welcher eigentlich nie erreicht wird,allerdings sollte das Kopieren nicht allzulange dauern,wenn USB 2.0 verfügbar und unterstützt wird.hast du eventuell ein USB-Verlängerungskabel zwischen deinem Port und deinem Stick drinne,welches kein USB 2.0 unterstützt?


----------



## C4D_Joe (5. Februar 2006)

Verlängerungskabel ist drin, keine Ahnung ob das USB 2.0 unterstützt... Ich teste mal ohne und editiere dann!


Joe

//edit: Oh, ich sehe grad, wenn ich den Stick einstecke, beschwert sich XP: "Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Gerät an langsamen Hub [...] Sie müssen einen Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hostcontroller an diesen Computer anschließen, um die best mögliche Leistung zu erzielen". Hä? USB 2.0 ist doch wohl Hochgeschwindigkeit, oder?

//edit2: Schade, am Verlängerungskabel lags nicht. Ich habe mal genau gestoppt: für 80.0MB hat er geschlagene 85 Sekunden gebraucht! Das ist ja nichtmal 1MB/s! Da kann doch was nicht stimmen...

//edit3: Der Lesezugriff ist viel schneller! Da waren die 80MB in wenigen Sekunden auf der Platte, das dürften wirklich die angegebenen 25MB/s sein.


----------



## Grimreaper (17. Februar 2006)

> Oh, ich sehe grad, wenn ich den Stick einstecke, beschwert sich XP: "Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Gerät an langsamen Hub [...] Sie müssen einen Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hostcontroller an diesen Computer anschließen, um die best mögliche Leistung zu erzielen". Hä? USB 2.0 ist doch wohl Hochgeschwindigkeit, oder?


Da ist dein Problem: Dein Stick ist zwar USB 2.0, der Port an dem er angeschlossen ist aber nicht. Daher die Warnung von Windows und die langsame Geschwindigkeit. Is das ein alter Computer?

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## C4D_Joe (17. Februar 2006)

Nein, der PC ist recht neu. Im BIOS ist USB 2.0 auch aktiviert. Braucht man da bei XP noch zusätzliche Treiber?


----------



## Paule (17. Februar 2006)

Ab dem Service Pack 1 sollten bei Windows-XP USB 2.0 Treiber dabei sein.
Aus meiner Erfahrung sind die aber nicht immer genutzt, bei mir war es so, dass ich im Gerätemanager bei meinem USB-Controller nochmal nach neueren Treibern habe suchen lassen, danach hat USB 2.0 dann in vollem Umfang funktioniert. Was mich aber an deinen Angaben wundert, dass der Stick, wie du sagst langsam schreibt *aber* schnell liest. Das zeigt ja eigentlich auf, dass die Verbindung in ordnung ist. Insofern liegt der Flaschenhals wohl nicht an der Übertragung, wie mir scheint. Das find ich ehrlich gesagt seltsam, dass der Unterschied zwischen Schreiben/Lesen so groß ist...Naja, probiers einfach mal aus, wie ichs gesagt habe. Weiss Gott, vielleicht schreibt er dann ja auch schnell 

Liebe Grüße,

Paule


----------



## C4D_Joe (17. Februar 2006)

Das mit dem schnellen Lesen hat sich als Flop erwiesen - war vielleicht auch meine eigene Blödheit... Ich habe einen Ordner von der Festplatte kopiert, auf den USB-Stick geschrieben. Dann wieder den selben Ordner vom USB-Stick kopiert und wieder auf der Festplatte eingefügt.
Dabei scheint XP erkannt zu haben, dass dieser Ordner sich ja noch im RAM befindet. Schlecht erklärt, aber hoffentlich trotzdem verständlich 

Gruß, Joe

PS: Kann man die Treiber auch einzeln runterladen und installieren? Vielleicht bringt das Abhilfe!


----------

